# Newbie



## jess_hawk (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Well, I never expected to have a cat. At least not until I met Samantha. Oh, I loved cats before; but for various reasons had given up on having one. The least of my problems was discovering that I had developed a slight allergy to cats (**strangles whoever invented allergies**). But even with that, I wanted a cat. No, my immediate family dislikes cats. "Kittens are cute," I was told for ages, "but they grow into cats." So, I concluded to play with other people's cats, and have dogs.

Then Sami came along. Well, actually, her brother did. He came into my life in the hands of a friend. Then someone commented that "the grey kitten is lonely out there"... so I met Samantha. I went out and caught her. She was extremely shy about being inside a building for the first time, but eventually became accustomed to my lap. She cowered when my friends tried to pet her, but eventually gained enough confidence to explore a bit of the couch. She has lovely "ashes and cream" fur - you know, the kind that always looks SO soft. And of course, my friends had to say it... "Do you want to take her home?"

Oh yes. I want to take her home. But she is against the rules wherever I currently call home (dorm, or my parents' house). So, rather than giving up... I began plotting. I posted all my questions in the behaviour forum (I have a lot, because, as I mentioned, I'd never planned to have a cat). 

So that is how I came here, despite not owning a cat. Wish me luck on giving Sami a new, loving home.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Good luck with everything and welcome to the board


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope everything works out and you get her  , you can post some pics of her if you can :wink: .


----------



## jess_hawk (Aug 31, 2006)

Hopefully this weekend I'll get over there with a camera. I think I'm going to try to enlist the help of a relative who is one of those crazy cat people (the ones with millions of cats... maybe some of you belong to that group...  ). I'm certain she'll help me out; she can't resist anything that purrs, and she's been plotting to get me a cat for years :evil:  .


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I have a friend who has a cat she rescued. She lives in a no pet dorm. I hope everything works out for you and the kitten. Taking on a cat can be a couple decade commitment. Make sure your ready for this.

Your in the right place to get answers to your questions


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Jess_hawk.  I hope all works out for the best. I hate to think of the cats and kittens without homes.


----------

